# My pit bull almost killed my new puppy last night!



## KEG22 (Aug 3, 2011)

**UPDATE*: My pit bull almost killed my new puppy last night!*

I just want to let everyone know that Xena is doing so much better! I have to be very careful that she doesn't hit her head but she doesn't seem to me to have any unusual or neurological behavior. She's not wobbly anymore. It seems as though she's already figured her way around the house & eating really good. I took a video of her & wanted to thank all of you for your suggestions. There have been no signs whatsoever of aggression in Lucian but my son hasn't came home again from his dad's so I will see what happens when he does. I figured out that horn sound you hear actually in both videos is when an email is coming thru on my phone while I'm using the video camera






Hi, I got my pit Lucian around this time last year at 5 weeks of age. I already had a miniature pinscher named Sonja. He got along good with her and my cat and even her kitten when she had one awhile back but he has always tried to attack any of my friends' dogs if they would bring them over to socialize. I cannot take him to the dog park or 
anything because pit bulls are banned in many cities where I live.

Sonja got killed on July 4th when I let them out to go potty and she squeezed thru the fence got spooked by fireworks and then I get the dreaded call that she was hit by a car and killed. This past Thursday I was surfing Craigslist and found a beautiful pit bull/Siberian Husky mix and got her and thought after awhile they would play and get along great like Lucian and Sonja did. I named her Xena, took her to the vet Friday, she was in good health, they said about 7 weeks old and Lucian seemed to not like it or be a little bit jealous and showing his teeth but I keep correcting this behavior everytime I see the ears going forward, etc. I am treating them both the same as far as affection goes.

Last night I was doing a water change on my fish tanks and went to the tub to fill up a jug to add water and heard Xena yelp really loud and I run in the living room blood all over the carpet and blood all over a toy and she had blood all over her and her head was swollen up. So I rush her to an emergency vet 45 minutes away. She has a skull fracture and swelling on her brain and is blind and they said she may or may not ever be able to see again. I'm trying to figure out what is wrong with Lucian. I'm not treating her any different and I'm showing him the same attention as I always did but like at night when I put her in her kennel he would go get in his and sit there instead of his regular spot on the couch next to my couch that I sleep on. She was just starting to get used to my house and playing with the toy growling and just being a puppy and I wonder if that triggered it.

I can't help but to be very mad and upset at him. I resent he did this and also the fact that I have had to spend all kinds of unnecessary money and also that my new puppy may be blind and still may could die because of him! I sent him outside immediately after he did this and when I got home I called him to come inside and he did not want to come at all like he knew he had done something very wrong. I finally got him in and did not say a word to him but I put him in his kennel all night by himself and he just layed in there sad looking and did not make a peep. When I let him out this morning I noticed he was out there sniffing and playing with my cat no problem at all.

There is also a problem that just started with him that I don't know if it's a game or the onset of a serious problem but when I try to wake my son up in the morning just to say WAKE UP!!! and when I go to nudge him, Lucian thinks its his job to jump up on his bed and growl at me and maybe protect my son??? I have a youtube video of this behavior I would like to share and yes on the video I am laughing bc I thought it was kind of cute but now I am afraid that he will hurt a person. My next door neighbor on one side has a small chihuaua and on the other side a 2 or 3 year old baby girl.

I have not taken him for a walk in awhile because it's been over 100 degrees here and he pulls on the leash so bad and I've tried alot of the Cesar Milan techniques for walking powerful breeds but it doesn't work on him. He just will not walk beside me and he rushes me out the door and I have 2 flights of stairs to go down and have almost fallen. He also will choke himself trying to pull the leash because I use a choker on him when we walk and the last time we walked was a couple of days before Sonja died.

Here is the video of how he acts and if two humans in the house just play like they are slapping each other in front of him he does the same thing. My son has some issues too and I am afraid that he may 1 day try to use my dog as a weapon of some kid that has made him mad and then well you know who is going to be liable.

I need advice bad. I will do anything to get him more sociable. I am a 39 year old female and I have always done well with all kinds of animals especially dogs. He used to be a very laid back dog just like my mini pin but it seems that after she's been gone, his behavior has regressed and I do not want it to get any worse and him attack any other animals and especially people. I thought maybe finding him another home but that thought quickly goes away because I know that he would end up being euthanized but he will also end up the same way if I don't get this behavior stopped. He does mind me very well but on the other hand if I can't leave a room without having to separate him and not be able to trust him then what's the point of having a dog you can't trust?

Here's the youtube video:


----------



## Ripper (Jul 29, 2012)

Wow that's crazy idk but dog seems to be protective of something and the pup got to close


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

i'm not even get near this one. but prepare yourself.
the advice you're about to get from the knowledgeable people here... will not be the advice you seek. nonetheless, it will be exactly what you need.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

JoKealoha said:


> i'm not even get near this one. but prepare yourself.
> the advice you're about to get from the knowledgeable people here... will not be the advice you seek. nonetheless, it will be exactly what you need.


I actually started A post and erased it. 
Alot of variables.
Then when I rethought it, theirs A big sticker in the OP. about the son using the dog as A weapon. Then it dawned on me. That may have already happened. 
It's A pit bull, when that dusty DA switch is found, it's on,period. It becomes A when, not an if.
It is manageable, it is not removable.
The thing about pits, they are designed to do maximum damage with slight of ease.
They aren't catch dogs for boar and cattle because they say BOO real loud.
Worrying about A second dog, the design that your son may redirect aggression, your friends are unsafe, or their pets, and DOGPARKS, please do not become A glutton for punishment.
Firm fist the dog, your son too, or release the dog to A more qualified handler.
I say handler, have always said handler and even manager with this breed. You manage it, you handle it or you relieve yourself of the weapon that your dog WILL BECOME.


----------



## mi16reisen (Jul 31, 2012)

When you get a dog before 8 weeks of age, they tend to be more aggressive. They learn vital cues from their mom and they also learn bite inhibition. Also, between 12-18 weeks is their socialization window. They learn how to play properly and cues from their handler for appropriate behaviors. That's why a lot of people encourage others to go to puppy kindergarten. 

Also when you get a second dog most people recommend 2 years in between. Although I am sorry your other dog passed in a horrible way (my cat got hit by a car as well) you brought in another puppy (under 7 weeks old) as a replacement companion. Your dog took full control of your grieving state so that's why he's running the show now. I also don't think your dog is "jealous" of Xena, so it's not the lack of affection, it's that he's being overly dominant.

In LA they have a truckload of pit bull specialists and free classes for pitbulls, especially aggressive ones. There might be a breed specific dog trainer in your area. What your pit seems to be lacking in is socialization, leadership (because he displays aggressive behaviors around your son), and a definite exercise routine. If you can't walk your dog, play fetch or exercise it in the yard as much as you can. 

And for your puppy I am sorry it happened. But please get help.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

You have a pit bull which are DOG AGGRESSIVE ......its in there genetic makeup. You should have done your homework on the breed before owning multiple dogs. Its not your dogs fault for being who he is its your fault for not researching the breed and taking the precautions necessary to prevent issues such as this living with multiple dogs. A lot of people on here have multiple dogs with little issues but they are NEVER to be left alone and are always kept in crates when unsupervised . Sounds like you need to live a crate and rotate lifestyle. Your dog didn't or doesn't need a friend ......alls he needs is you!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I just watched your video and your dog looks like mixed breed? Do you know for a fact he has pit bull in him? Looks like he might have some border collie in there . Anyways, I'd keep him off the beds and furniture if he acts that way towards you when you wake your son. Dogs can show aggression and or possession over things when they are up on beds and couches. You need to take charge and be more assertive with him. Stop letting him take over what he thinks is his. I would look into a trainer who is reputable that you can work with. I also wouldn't hesitate to put a dog down who shows aggressive behavior to me and tries to bite the hand that feeds them. Homey don't play that game in my house !


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Dog aggression is genetic with bully breed dogs! You can not train it out of them. You can work with him to help him focus on you and this can help manage dog aggression but it can not cure it. 
Dog parks are not for this breed. Being a responsible owner is about understanding the nature of this breed. They do not need doggie friends!! They were bred to fight. Herding dogs have herding instincts, guarding dogs have guarding instincts, hunting dogs have hunting instincts, and i think you get the idea. 

Human aggression is not tolerated in this breed. They were never meant to be aggressive to humans.

Please read the stickies at the top of the different categories!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I think alot of it was your fault, he did give you warnings which you said you just corrected although sounds more like you just ignored. This breed is known to be DA { dog aggressive} and sounds like you didn't research the breed before getting one or bringing another into the picture. You can't get mad at him for doing something genetically programmed into your dog. As bad as this was I think you will have to suck it up as a lesson learned and hopefully it was just that. I would read up on here { use the search at the top} on dog aggression and since you already have the crate that is a great tool to use for crate and rotate if your pup comes home. 

As for the growling with your son, We went through this with our rotten lab when I lived at home with my parents and brother, he was very protective over my brother and it started out EXACTLY like this. When he is growling and barking at you GET FIRM and serious that should NEVER be tolerated period. When your son is patting him and giving him praise it is reinforcing that bahaviour as OK, which it is NOT. I would remove him from the room before I wake your son , or make him stay off the bed. My mom dod the same thing as you in this video she thought it was funny and cute how he loved my brother so much. She got bit later on and was unable to fix him from being like that. She ended up changing her approach to where she would only call my brothers name and would not touch him cause the dog would go after her . { Was ridiculous, If that was in my home dog would have had a dirt nap}... But before it gets to that point with you and your dog I would get serious and nip that in the butt NOW. It wont be a laughing matter later on. 

If you are worried about the dog a good 1st step would to go have him temperment tested , but from what I see on the video he just needs an attitude adjustment. The DA part as sad as it is for you and your new pup that was something he showed signs of and you just didn't pick up on it right, 100% preventable. Sorry for what you had to go through and hope your pup pulls through for you all.


----------



## Dr.Duct_Mossburg (Jul 31, 2012)

william williamson said:


> I actually started A post and erased it.
> Alot of variables.
> Then when I rethought it, theirs A big sticker in the OP. about the son using the dog as A weapon. Then it dawned on me. That may have already happened.
> It's A pit bull, when that dusty DA switch is found, it's on,period. It becomes A when, not an if.
> ...


Perfect post. I think you have way to many outlining variables to consider yourself the best solution to your dogs issues. The biggest issue is not with your dog, its with your home and your worry with your soon. That needs to be addressed before you own any power breed, weapons, of anything else that is dangerous. I hope the best for you and your current situation and the puppies.


----------



## KEG22 (Aug 3, 2011)

Yes I was told he was pure bred pit bull but a lot of people said he looks mixed. If I hadn't gotten him at 5 weeks the vet told me basically I saved his life bc he had every disease you could think of & was pooping worms the size of earth worms, he had those worms roundworms tapeworms hookworms coccidia then a dog somebody dropped off in my neighborhood kept getting in my yard & gave both my dogs the mange. So he was already away from his mom that young & just there to make money off of. I've spent over $1000 on vet bills just on him when he was a puppy. 

I hate to give him up but bc I see the good in him & love him very much but I guess I was thinking that oh it just couldn't be the breed that's bad! That's a racist statement! My mom's Jack Russell Terrier is meaner than a pit bull! And also watching dog whisperer made me think I could make him turn out to be like daddy but I told everybody not to play rough with him but my son started the tug of war & things like that because it makes him laugh & thinks its cute watching him growl & pull! I was kind of glad that he had gotten to love Lucian so much & all. I guess though you guys are all right that these dogs were bred to be killers & its in their DNA but I still cannot believe that! I don't want to believe that plus I already see full grown pit bulls free all over Craigslist & see the same ads over & over & I do love him & I mean if Cesar Milan would take him I would be happy to let him have him but I don't want to give him to an irresponsible person or a dog fighter! 

I know this is all my fault for leaving them in the living room to go put water in a jug but is it just no way that I can make him be a good trust worthy dog? I just always thought it was from them being mistreated that made them mean but I guess its my fault for not staying on him constantly & bringing the puppy into the house to begin with. I just can't live with myself to not allow but to cause by my own stupidity & negligence to have an 8 week old blind puppy now that was perfectly fine before I brought her into my home & not giving that poor baby a chance...

I'm going to leave Lucian outside & keep her in. And my question will be if she does pull through & ever sees again & a normal dog is there a possibility that they will ever get along one day if i work with them every day? He only acts this way with people when they hit each other or like he hates it when somebody slaps another person even if its just play. He has not bitten anybody except like a flea bite never broke skin or hurt a person. Do all of you guys recommend me finding him a new home? Where can you find one for a neutered 1 yr old male that is dog aggressive & doesn't like cats except my cat?
I am about to read the articles you guys suggested & thank you. Maybe my purpose was just to save him from dying then get him a better home... Man that makes me feel so unworthy of having my Lukey!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

They are not human killers!!! Dog killers, maybe! Haha! Don't be one of those people on Craigslist who are dumping their dog because they failed to properly train it. He is not a lost cause! If you love this dog and want to help him, have him evaluated by a trainer that is experienced with bully breeds and read up all you can here! It will really help  you just need to learn how to train a dog.

Live and learn and move on.

I would not leave him outside unattended. Read up on crate and rotating. It's really not that bad. He stays in the crate while the pup is out and then she goes in the crate while he is out.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

That is really not fair to banish the poor dog outside and the other in when he is so used to being in the home as part of the family. The attack on the pup was not his fault and he is not a bad dog for that it is part of the breed. 
Sounds like you can really use the help of a trainer , sounds like he needs structure in the home and to learn who is the boss. I would say by that video he is very much on the border as to which way he can go here. You don't properly work on this it can go into HA which is a very serious thing. Who knows with him being of an unknown ancestory HA may very well run in his genetics. I would seriously look into temperment testing and into a proper professional trainer who has experience with this breed. 
If you are up for that and need help to find people in your area to help just post your location , city state ect , and someone on here may know of someone reputable for you.

Throwing him out into the yard is not dealing with this and will make situations alot worse. 
With his behaviour shown in that video I would NOT rehome him without the temperment testing done. You are throwing your mistakes on someone else and who knows they could make it worse or not understand what they are getting and this dog can cause alot more issues then he has with your pup. If you decide not to keep him at this point with what I see I would A. look for a trainer who would be willing to take him in , someone with experience who can rehab him and evaluate him properly or B. euthanize him. 

I also would not even chance having him with your pup again, more often then not 1 fight will lead to more in the future. This is a HUGE red flag , he has shown you what he can do and has warned you before this incident already. You are now paying the vet bills, is it really worth going through this again or worse? I have multiples and have had a couple accidents happen and learned from them. I now have males here who have NEVER been out together and never will, i have no idea if they get along or not. To me is just isn't worth the risk.

I would do the crate and rotate , don't treat either different then the other keep it equal. There is no reason not to crate train the pup either especially if she turns out blind it will be a safe spot for her. Use the yard if it is properly fenced, crate and house and just rotate them between all those. Along with walks and individual play time they really won't be missing out on anything from staying a couple hours at a time in the crate, mine just sleep when it is there turn in there.


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Get rid of the dog or rotate/ separate them, or one will end up dead... I know from experience, so I suggest you do one of those two options


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

you need to get your dog behaving. I believe, since I am at fault for what my dog does, ou are at fault. Saying he is impossible to walk, to me, sounds like you may have given up and just let him act a fool on walks. Dogs are pack animals, they are not usually born leaders. Putting him into a position (out front) on walks makes him have to assume a roll he isn't comfortable with and make's him unstable. There is no gurantee your dog will ever be OK around other dogs. But get a good trainer, work on building confidence of your older dog. Take a hour 2 times a day and just walk. Take your dog to the same place to go the bathroom, then walk, not sniff, not slow, walk for an hour. I have a slip lead I have fitted on his neck right behind his ears, as well as a regular leash and collar. when they are at the end of their leads, there is anxiety from being in the spot they are not born to be in. Walk with your pup slightly behind you and every time he tries to move too far up, pop the slip lead up and move him into place. Let him know YOU are in control and he just needs to walk. Keep doing this every day will help build his confidence and rejoin the role as a prt of your pack instead of taking on a role he wasn't born to do. My boy has some issues and in just a few weeks I already see a difference. make him walk before he eats. Make the work his work and the paycheck his food. Right now you need to fix what you have accidentally let happen and readjust how he feels before thinking they can ever be together. I hope your pup is OK, and do not blame your dog, he is just a dog doing what he thinks he needs too.

Is he neutered? That helped my boy focus better, no gurantee but its worth a shot.


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

Yikes, this is a mess.

For starters, I dont think you gave your dog enough time to I guess you can say "mourn" or get used to the death of your other dog. Some might find it funny I say that but growing up I had two dogs from the same litter. One got hit by a car and died. We buried her in our backyard and for about two weeks every day her brother would sit on her grave and whimper. So yes, I think dogs need time to mourn. Now, I dont think this is the whole cause of the attack. Like stated above, this is a dog aggressive breed.

Like others have already said, you ignored the signs he gave you. He didnt like this new pup and he showed it. Leaving them alone for a split second should not have been done. Even if you did not own a pit bull you still should not leave two unfamiliar dogs together especially when one is just being introduced. I am not one to say to get rid of a dog, I think it is your full responsibility but I honestly think you need to find a new home for the puppy once it is healed. I think you have too many issues to address with Lucian.

Growling at you is not good, even though he has yet to bite you he very well can and that should not be excepted at all. I dont think your dog see's you as his leader and I think you need to work on that before it gets worse. To be quite honest, you cannot blame Lucian so leaving him outside and giving him the cold shoulder is not fair. You keep mentioning Caesar Milan, his show is great to watch and all but its not as easy as they make it look. on t.v. If you dont display leadership and responsibility with such a powerful breed it will step up to leadership. Both you and your son need to not give pos reinforcement when he does this and you especially need to correct him. Like I said, finding a new home for the puppy and focusing on Lucian is your best bet. I also agree with above post, your dog does look mixed.


----------



## KEG22 (Aug 3, 2011)

I brought Xena home yesterday. Her skull is cracked & nothing to protect her brain so I am keeping her in a pet taxi with her bed in it. She's totally blind & when I let her out to try to walk around, she is really wobbly & having to block her from running into stuff. I am giving her pain meds, antibiotics & medicine for the swelling of the brain but its not really going down any. She will sleep & then whine and howls like she's in severe pain. I did get her to eat twice by putting the saucer up to her face & she is licking the food off but she won't drink water. I've tried putting it in her mouth with a syringe. She peed once but has not pooped. She was pooping 3+ times a day before this happened. I just wonder if she will get better or if they should have recommended me to put her down because its not the bother of her having special needs its just that I can't stand the thought that she is suffering & there is nothing I can do to make her better & they couldn't give me a prognosis to the percentage of a chance that she will make it thru or gain any vision back, etc & when the vet calls me back I am going to ask these questions because I know it will take time but if the chances are poor for her recovery then it makes me wonder if they just prolonging the inevitable for the money. This is not my normal vet, it was an emergency vet I found since mine was already closed when this happened.

As for Lucian, I let him in last night & showed him I love him & not mad at him because its all my fault. The first time he showed teeth I should have called the girl & told her that my dog doesn't like the puppy & she could keep the money & try to find Xena a new home. He could hear her whining & howling in pain & went over there & sniffed. Whether or not he realized that she is hurt I have no clue but I definitely cannot let them be around each other. I am going to start going for long walks with him in the evening & try to get him enrolled in a training class. I am going to try to find one that can deal with the behavioral side as well. He is really a good dog and I'm going to keep him. But like many of you said I have to take total control of him AND my son NOW! Lucian always has minded me very well but even as a puppy, he does act different in a worse way when my son is there. I don't play all those games with him & run around the house with him like my son does. I have formed a bond with Lucian & he doesn't need to be put to sleep imo but he does need long walks exercise & more discipline and I am going to do my best to provide him with that. In that video I was showing the behavior since my son has been at his dads this summer & this was also after Sonja died. I could have gotten him down off that bed because he does mind me, I just wanted to show some of my friends how he seemed to be "protecting" my son. And you're right by my son petting him when he was acting aggressively, it was reinforcing this behavior & I cannot allow this to start period.

As for Xena, I really hope she gets better. I know it would be hard to find a home for a blind or disabled dog so if she does recover, even if she is blind I will do my best towards her & try the crate & rotate thing with them. He is already trained to where I can say get in your cage & he goes right in there. I just feel so guilty for causing this to happen to this precious helpless puppy. 

Keep us in your prayers.

Thanks for all of your advice. I did want & need it & I am thankful for all of your suggestions and the harsh reality this was not Lucian's fault, it was mine & I accept that. I already knew that but was just mad about the situation and at myself for bringing home a puppy & ruined her life bc of my selfishness. 

Kate


----------



## KEG22 (Aug 3, 2011)

I brought Xena home yesterday. Her skull is cracked & nothing to protect her brain so I am keeping her in a pet taxi with her bed in it. She's totally blind & when I let her out to try to walk around, she is really wobbly & having to block her from running into stuff. I am giving her pain meds, antibiotics & medicine for the swelling of the brain but its not really going down any. She will sleep & then whine and howls like she's in severe pain. I did get her to eat twice by putting the saucer up to her face & she is licking the food off but she won't drink water. I've tried putting it in her mouth with a syringe. She peed once but has not pooped. She was pooping 3+ times a day before this happened. I just wonder if she will get better or if they should have recommended me to put her down because its not the bother of her having special needs its just that I can't stand the thought that she is suffering & there is nothing I can do to make her better & they couldn't give me a prognosis to the percentage of a chance that she will make it thru or gain any vision back, etc & when the vet calls me back I am going to ask these questions because I know it will take time but if the chances are poor for her recovery then it makes me wonder if they just prolonging the inevitable for the money. This is not my normal vet, it was an emergency vet I found since mine was already closed when this happened.

As for Lucian, I let him in last night & showed him I love him & not mad at him because its all my fault. The first time he showed teeth I should have called the girl & told her that my dog doesn't like the puppy & she could keep the money & try to find Xena a new home. He could hear her whining & howling in pain & went over there & sniffed. Whether or not he realized that she is hurt I have no clue but I definitely cannot let them be around each other. I am going to start going for long walks with him in the evening & try to get him enrolled in a training class. I am going to try to find one that can deal with the behavioral side as well. He is really a good dog and I'm going to keep him. But like many of you said I have to take total control of him AND my son NOW! Lucian always has minded me very well but even as a puppy, he does act different in a worse way when my son is there. I don't play all those games with him & run around the house with him like my son does. I have formed a bond with Lucian & he doesn't need to be put to sleep imo but he does need long walks exercise & more discipline and I am going to do my best to provide him with that. In that video I was showing the behavior since my son has been at his dads this summer & this was also after Sonja died. I could have gotten him down off that bed because he does mind me, I just wanted to show some of my friends how he seemed to be "protecting" my son. And you're right by my son petting him when he was acting aggressively, it was reinforcing this behavior & I cannot allow this to start period.

As for Xena, I really hope she gets better. I know it would be hard to find a home for a blind or disabled dog so if she does recover, even if she is blind I will do my best towards her & try the crate & rotate thing with them. He is already trained to where I can say get in your cage & he goes right in there. I just feel so guilty for causing this to happen to this precious helpless puppy. 

Keep us in your prayers.

Thanks for all of your advice. I did want & need it & I am thankful for all of your suggestions and the harsh reality this was not Lucian's fault, it was mine & I accept that. I already knew that but was just mad about the situation and at myself for bringing home a puppy & ruined her life bc of my selfishness. 

Kate


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Well I am glad you are able to see its your fault because then you know you can change. Did you ask the vet their opinion on your pups guality of life? Such a horrible sad situation but I am Glad you are willing to fix the problems and address the issues.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Glad to hear you have a plan set in place and working on it. I hope the pup pulls through for you and maybe gains some vision back. We may come across harsh at times on here but really we all love the dogs and want what is best for them. Sometimes things are said that aren't wanting to be heard but it always is for the betterment of the dog. 
If you have any issues come up just ask people here are willing to help. If you are looking for a trainer and need help with that someone on here may be able to recommend one for you , just post up the city you are wanting. Sometimes the local shelters know of good trainers as well could call and ask them , I would stay away from petsmart kind of trainers in this case. They are Ok for puppy classes but find a good professional one for your boy 

Keep us posted how everything goes, will keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

If the swelling in her brain isn't going down and she is completely blind then I'm sorry but I would have just put her to sleep if she were mine. I understand you are feeling sorry for what happened but what about her quality of life? What did the vet say? the swelling in the brain worries me......so sad. I can't even imagine.


----------



## KEG22 (Aug 3, 2011)

I live in Warrior, Alabama. That is about 30 minutes north of Birmingham on I-65 & yes I do not want pet smart either. My friend's dog Hotrod who is jack Russell terrier mix attacked Lucian once when he brought him to my house when Lucian was a little puppy. Then I took him & Sonja over there another time about 6 months ago & Lucian is bigger than Hotrod now but they got lip locked & I thought Lucian had hurt him but it ended up Hotrod was fine & Lucian's mouth was bleeding. I think he is a what happened that day was hot rod kept running real fast around him & Lucian is kind of a vocal dog & he made a deep sound similar to a growl & both my friends said Hotrod jumped him. Hotrod was trained at Pet Smart (go figure). I don't know if that started the aggressive behavior towards other dogs or if it IS just bred in him. Xena was starting to get comfortable at my house & was growling and playing with the toys in a way most puppies do & I'm thinking that may have been what caused the horrible reaction that ensued. Sonja my min pin was just a little lap dog that loved everybody & I never had to worry about them 2 fighting but she was already there when I brought him into my home. She didnt like him at first but she just avoided him & would move away from him when he would try to play until he got bigger & they were best buddies. But I am a type of person that can take criticism when its due & it is due. Because like I said this is all MY fault & I cannot just keep Lucian outside & ignore him for this bc he let me know he didnt want her there from the get go. And I should have never left that room for a second but i really should have just told the girl my dog doesn't like her & she could have found her a new home. But it IS what it is now & I gotta pay the price for my stupidity. I learned a valuable lesson unfortunately at the cost of a puppy's chance in life. I have to control things NOW including my son who is ADHD & get Lucian proper training. I admit my mistakes & you guys weren't too hard. Like the poster said I needed harsh comments... The things you guys told me are the truth & I have respect for people who tell it like it is bc I'm the same way. If anyone knows anybody from around the Birmingham area or close to Warrior would be terrific. I have seen a trainer online that has beginner, intermediate training & also does the obstacle course training (cant remember what exactly they called it) 1 night a week & are AKC but you can bring a mutt if you want to.


----------



## KEG22 (Aug 3, 2011)

The vet said that it was the biggest crack in a dog's skull that he has ever seen. He also said that if her skull was not cracked then she would have died because of the swelling would not have anywhere to go and that's what kept her from dying. He said he has seen dogs though that have had alot worse neurological damage from head injuries than her that have pulled through and successfully recovered. He said there is a good chance of recovery and that even though I'm giving her the medicine it will take awhile for the swelling to go down. He agreed with me that her howling and stuff could be that she is freaking out that she can't see and that she is in pain but he did also say there's a good chance that she may never see again but that it's possible that she could that only time will tell. He said give it about a month but I need to bring her back in 2 weeks so since this vet is far I am going to take her to my own vet who is an 70 year old that also works with horses and all other types of animals. I asked him point blank honestly, would you think I should have gotten her put down and he said he would wait because its a good chance of recovery. I don't know if they are telling me that thinking that's what I want to hear or if he really means it because I told him if I thought that she was going to die within a week then I'm thinking why prolong her misery??? It's not that I don't want to care of a special needs dog because it's my responsibility and I don't mind but I just do not want her to suffer.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Don't be so hard on yourself....it happened, you seem sincere, and you learned a VALUABLE lesson owning this breed. It is what it is.....a crate and rotate lifestyle isn't so bad but you need to MAKE SURE people in your household are on board and will live up to crating and rotating as well. Never trust a pit bull or pit mix NOT TO FIGHT! If you live by that you won't fail her again or this breed. Don't set your dogs up to fail....they depend on us humans to do right by them and keep them safe. It's people like you who come here for advice, get it, and do right by what you have been told or taught. Education is everything and if you educate yourself you will be a successful pit bull owner. Most people come here to get advice and it's not what they want to hear and either use fighting words and become nasty or tuck their tail and run away like a bitch never to return again. Anyways, I hope you stick around and learn as much as you can. A lot of us here are educated and care very much about this breed and the direction it is going in with BSL and all the negative press these dogs get. It is so unfair and not deserved. Please keep us updated on your pup and put up some pics of the fam in the picture section  I also hope you find a trainer for your boy and that someone here can help you with that. Best of luck!


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

It seems like you have learned alot and you are dedicated to making it work! I do send you best wishes and for a speedy recovery on the little one. Keep us updated on her health and on your progress with Lucian!


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

I am going to be straight forward with you. Yes, it's you fault, but you learned by this horrible situation. I have been in the same place as you and I too admit it was my fault. You can read previous posts on my situation. Get him evaluated by a vet for any underlying medical issues you may not be aware of.
1. Learn NILIF and follow it
2. Buy a breadstick, learn how to use it properly and have it handy at all times and only on the pit.
3. Crate/Rotate for life
4. Get in contact with a handler/behaviorist that is QUALIFIED and has proof of positive training recommendations.
5. Become the pack leader with positive reinforcement.
6. Don't use a choke chain on your dog when walking. Quit using excuses as to why he pulls, drags you down etc. Many use a gentle leader to teach walking. I have a walking disability and I trained my dog to walk loose leash in less then 2 weeks. I am far from a professional but I can say this worked well for me. I use a full body harness plus a 2" collar. Both are attached to a different leash, in case one breaks, I still have control of my dog. My dogs wear muzzles in public (personal choice). Have a bag full of lots of treats prepped prior to leaving (broken up biscuits, pieces of cut up chicken or hot dogs)
1. You start out with the sit/stay command. Secure the harness/leash, If you need put a shirt or vest on him that says dog in training, please do not pet. Do it.
2. Keep him in that position until you tell him to "come". 
3. If he starts to pull going down the stairs turn and go back up the stairs. Dogs need to walk behind or next to you. Repeat until he does it right. Treat when he returns to your side. Say good boy pant him, like he's the best. Yes you may do this several times until he get this down. This may be the only thing you do until you get the stair dragging down pat.
4. When you reach the door. Put in sit/stay b4 you walk out the door, tell him to come. Once out the door, treat praise.
Now we are outside....
5. Same rules apply. When he wanders and the leash starts getting taunt, turn in the opposite direction, say "come" once he is at your side "sit/stay" treat praise. Keep repeating this, you will get dizzy but it will subside and get better as long as you are consistent. It will take a few weeks if not longer. But it does get better if you continue the same system over and over again.
6. alter amount of food given verses treats, you do not need a fat dog. You both will be wore out.
7. Invest or make a flirt pole for yard work
8. I also bought a cheap battery powered bubble machine and made the bubble mix out of tear free baby shampoo. I filled it up turn it on in the back yard and it entertains him for a decent period of time outside chasing the bubbles while you play with your other pup inside.
9. Invest in a almost indestructable ball (from Petsmart size 12$ online) My boy loves playing soccer with it, you can even fill it up with water to weigh it down.
A tired dog is a happy dog.
10. Never have toys, food, water out randomly for them to believe it is owned by them.
11. Feed separately, never leave the two alone, he may of thought it was prey and that is why he attacked it not to say it wasn't DA.
Biting growling is not acceptable from any dog for any reason Learn body language and when he appears frightened unsure or tense, crate him. Pay attention to the other animals especially smaller ones especially if DA has kicked in. They are in danger too. 
Do not pass your dog off to another with these issues, if you do not have time to devote to his learning do not give this type of dog to an unsuspecting person. You will have more issues. I would pts. Never go to dog parks, its an accident wating to happen Good luck on your pet


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

PerfectPit said:


> 1. Learn NILIF and follow it
> 2. Buy a *breadstick,* learn how to use it properly and have it handy at all times and only on the pit.


 wicked sorry, but I can not resist. Are you using a baguette or just regular wonder breadstick? lol. At my job I need to notify people when I reboot a server or of one is being shut down. Do you know how many mass emails I have send that I am shitting down a server Bahahahaha it's now a running joke I shit them down all the time lol


----------



## KEG22 (Aug 3, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Don't be so hard on yourself....it happened, you seem sincere, and you learned a VALUABLE lesson owning this breed. It is what it is.....a crate and rotate lifestyle isn't so bad but you need to MAKE SURE people in your household are on board and will live up to crating and rotating as well. Never trust a pit bull or pit mix NOT TO FIGHT! If you live by that you won't fail her again or this breed. Don't set your dogs up to fail....they depend on us humans to do right by them and keep them safe. It's people like you who come here for advice, get it, and do right by what you have been told or taught. Education is everything and if you educate yourself you will be a successful pit bull owner. Most people come here to get advice and it's not what they want to hear and either use fighting words and become nasty or tuck their tail and run away like a bitch never to return again. Anyways, I hope you stick around and learn as much as you can. A lot of us here are educated and care very much about this breed and the direction it is going in with BSL and all the negative press these dogs get. It is so unfair and not deserved. Please keep us updated on your pup and put up some pics of the fam in the picture section  I also hope you find a trainer for your boy and that someone here can help you with that. Best of luck!


Thank you. He has been coming inside after I get home & feed Xena & put her back in the pet taxi. I'm doing this instead of the wire crate bc she is still disoriented & trying to walk into stuff not knowing where she's at. Her brain has no protection right now. She was on dried food but is only able to eat the wet kind now & I put it in a little saucer & put it up to her face & she laps it up so she has a good appetite & is going to the bathroom. I woke up at 3am to her whining & howling so gave her meds & food & watched an interesting video on mapping your house for a blind dog by setting a home base & hitting walls & snapping fingers & using commands such as wall for instance to let them know a wall is there so I'm going to be reading up on this & trying as soon as the skull starts healing up to get it to where she can find her way around & making doggie steps to the couch, etc. I let Lucian in & he has been so submissive & trying so hard to please me. If he goes near her cage to lay there beside her I've been calling him back to me & he comes. Should I allow him to do that? He is going over there & lying on the floor in front of the pet taxi & basically going to sleep not trying to aggravate her (well at least I don't think so) he did use to go in his kennel & sleep beside her when she was in hers & I thought then it was being sweet not knowing that he would do this. So to just let him know I am boss I just call him when he goes near her & he comes back looking all sad with ears back & puts his head in my lap. When she did the whining & howling this morning he was ready to go outside. But like him jumping up on the couch all I have to do is snap my fingers & say off the couch or down & he jumps right down & will lie in the floor. I just pray to God that when my son comes home he will start being a pack leader like I've been preaching to him since I brought Lucian home instead of putting himself on the bottom of the totem pole like he's been doing.. basically as in Lucian is "owning" him & he is a playmate instead of him being stern with him when he needs it.

I do need to get a picture of all my pets. If I remember correctly, you can just upload them from your phone or computer & don't have to use a URL code can't you?


----------



## KEG22 (Aug 3, 2011)

Kai said:


> It seems like you have learned alot and you are dedicated to making it work! I do send you best wishes and for a speedy recovery on the little one. Keep us updated on her health and on your progress with Lucian!


Thank you, and I saw a couple of your videos on YouTube your pitties are just gorgeous!


----------



## KEG22 (Aug 3, 2011)

PerfectPit said:


> I am going to be straight forward with you. Yes, it's you fault, but you learned by this horrible situation. I have been in the same place as you and I too admit it was my fault. You can read previous posts on my situation. Get him evaluated by a vet for any underlying medical issues you may not be aware of.
> 1. Learn NILIF and follow it
> 2. Buy a breadstick, learn how to use it properly and have it handy at all times and only on the pit.
> 3. Crate/Rotate for life
> ...


hi, what is NILIF & a breadstick? Also, I used the choker bc i thought that's how you were supposed to keep them from pulling. He's ok after a little while of walking he slows down & its a lot more easier but i thought harnesses were meant for dogs to pull such as sleds & stuff? Is the neck lead you mentioned like the leash you buy that is already set up to act as a choker but easier on the dog than the actual chain? I never have tried the prong collar thinking it would hurt him but I live on a hill so either way i go we have to walk down hill so the first thing he does after we get out of the driveway is start running down hill so its basically like he runs me down the hill even if i yank on the leash. Now i have to admit, he walks 100x better when just me & him bc my son thinks its funny to piss me off by running ahead & then well u know Lucian takes off wanting to keep up with him. He does this intentionally to annoy me.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes a slip lead is a chocked without the pain. A BREAKstick is what was mentioned. It's is a safe way to get a untrained dog, or one so caught up in the moment they can't hear you I release is they happen to grab another animal. You can not toss water, drag kick or punch a dog that is latched onto something. A parting stick, or breakstick should be carried on all walks and in your house. Multiple dog homes can have one in every room just to be safe.

This isn't the bet video but it shows how no amount of hitting will work and how quick and painless a breakstick is. 





This is NOTHING IN LIFE IS FREE http://www.gopitbull.com/obedience-training/11559-nilif.html


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

PerfectPit said:


> 2. Buy a breadstick, learn how to use it properly and have it handy at all times and only on the pit.
> 
> 
> > LMFAO sorry I know was just a typo but I laughed when I read this. Mine like the cheese breadsticks FYI lol.


----------



## Its.me.ashley (Aug 7, 2012)

angelbaby said:


> PerfectPit said:
> 
> 
> > 2. Buy a breadstick, learn how to use it properly and have it handy at all times and only on the pit.
> ...


----------



## KEG22 (Aug 3, 2011)

LOL I like the cheesy ones too Lmao


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

lol feeding them will ward off fights lol Sorry for typo it was a long day. Breakstick.


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

NILIF = Nothing in life is free. Your dog has to work for everything. Ex. When you feed, they must sit and wait until you give it to them. If they move, the food its not placed down. until he sits/stays. When he hears hears "eat." That let's him know he is allowed to get up and move towards his bowl to eat. They get a certain amount of time to eat then the food is put up (finished or not) until the next feeding. They must remain in sit/stay until you give them the release command or they go back in place whether it is at the door to go out, great someone etc. I taught mine the "leave it" command also. (when something intrigues him, I say leave it and he turns his head away from object). It teaches the dog you make the decisions not him.
I use a standard leather harness and a 2" collar (not a choker or a prong). With having one foot smaller then the other and I walk on toes with one foot, it provides me support in handling my dogs. Plus it gives me a handle in case I need to lift my dog up quickly and safely if a loose dog charges while on a walk. It also helps me control his movements.


----------



## KEG22 (Aug 3, 2011)

PerfectPit said:


> NILIF = Nothing in life is free. Your dog has to work for everything. Ex. When you feed, they must sit and wait until you give it to them. If they move, the food its not placed down. until he sits/stays. When he hears hears "eat." That let's him know he is allowed to get up and move towards his bowl to eat. They get a certain amount of time to eat then the food is put up (finished or not) until the next feeding. They must remain in sit/stay until you give them the release command or they go back in place whether it is at the door to go out, great someone etc. I taught mine the "leave it" command also. (when something intrigues him, I say leave it and he turns his head away from object). It teaches the dog you make the decisions not him.
> I use a standard leather harness and a 2" collar (not a choker or a prong). With having one foot smaller then the other and I walk on toes with one foot, it provides me support in handling my dogs. Plus it gives me a handle in case I need to lift my dog up quickly and safely if a loose dog charges while on a walk. It also helps me control his movements.


Yes I always have just left food for them in their dish all the time so in case they are hungry they can eat, etc. etc. etc. And that's not the way it should work. I guess that's just laziness on my part bc I have to leave for work at 7am & it would cramp my lifestyle having to get up early to take him for a walk yadayadayada.. no more cramping... I will go to bed an hr earlier & wake up & hr earlier & walk my dog so he can earn his food. I knew I should have been doing that so now I need to just DO IT! thank you!


----------

